# Diabetes



## Linda0818 (Oct 12, 2019)

Well, it was bound to happen. I was told yesterday at my normal doctor checkup that I have "prediabetes." Which I suspected on my own because I have a blood sugar monitor that I use occasionally and lately my fasting numbers have been a little high and my A1C at the doc's was 6.2. 

I have a blood sugar monitor because not only does diabetes run in my family, I had gestational diabetes when I was pregnant with my son, which they (my doc and nutritionist when I was pregnant) said puts me at double risk for developing Type II diabetes later in life. So it's just been a 'thing' of mine, for my own personal reasons and peace of mind, to check my sugar over the last several years which, until now, has been normal or even very low, as I had hypoglycemia for a number of years. Now we're on the reverse.

However, my doctor told me it's "very mild" right now and I can probably control it with diet (she didn't put me on any medication). With the exception of the occasional sweet tooth, I've stayed away from things like full-sugar soda and candy and other sweets, including fruit juice. I also know that carbohydrates can raise blood glucose levels, especially white flour, pasta, rice, bread, etc. So I pretty much know what to stay away from and what to cut back on. 

But I wondering if anyone else here was diabetic and what kind of a diet you follow. I know I need to lose some weight, which will help. I'm going to try and get out and walk more often. But right now I'm curious as to what diet you follow, if you're successfully controlling your diabetes with diet or if you eventually needed medication, etc. Seems to me that this "prediabetes" is simply a beginning to something that will inevitably get worse as time goes on. My mom died from complications of diabetes (but not before she lost both legs to it) and that scares the hell out of me.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2019)

One of our forum members, Steve Kroll, who no longer comes around, has managed to control his diabetes with the ketogenic diet. Here's a link to a post where he writes about that. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f172/keto-diets-what-s-the-hype-100056.html#post1562421


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 12, 2019)

taxlady said:


> One of our forum members, Steve Kroll, who no longer comes around, has managed to control his diabetes with the ketogenic diet. Here's a link to a post where he writes about that. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f172/keto-diets-what-s-the-hype-100056.html#post1562421



Thank you, I'll give that a read.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 12, 2019)

I too, use the Ketogenic Diet to manage my diabetes.  I was taking insulin and on a couple of oral meds for it. I no longer take any medications, my A1C is at 5.8.  

I have strong opinions about artificial sweeteners, I can elaborate if you like.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 12, 2019)

I have had A1C readings in the prediabetic range, 5.7 - 6.4, for at least four years. It has not been a progressive linear increase though and I am certain that, for me at least, it *will not inevitably* lead to type II diabetes.

Doctors tell me it is not inevitable.
I know of a lot of people who have reversed it through diet and exercise.
I have been to the limits of both ends of that range and back again and my A1C movements track perfectly, if slightly behind my weight, and daily exercise.
A1C hit the magic mark of 6.5 in August 2017. That's one step over the threshold from Pre to Type II. But an A1C level of 6.5 percent or higher on *two separate tests* indicates type 2 diabetes..

Well, that finally got my attention and I began to seriously keep track of what I ate using a free online weight and exercise management program called MyFitnessPal.com.  I started walking daily, keeping track of how far and how long I walked. From August 2017 to March 2018 I lost 42 pounds and subsequent A!C tests were 6.2, 6.2, and 5.7. It seems realistic to expect that had that regimen continued A1C might have dropped below 5.7, in other words, within the normal range.

But in March 2018 during a walk over 3 miles from home, a car ran over me on the sidewalk. Fortunately, the only serious injury was a broken leg but it put a tempory halt to the walks. And I stopped paying such close attention to diet. In June, when I could have started walking again, I didn't resume any serious exercise. One by one, then five by ten the pounds returned.  By New Years, 2019 I'd gained back all the weight and lost any fitness gains and then some. Gout returned with a vengeance. A1C jumped back up to 6.4.

I struggled through the first six months of this year to get back on track.

Started talking and listening to the folks at DC again.
Found an online weight management program called Cronometer that I like even better than MFP.
Fired one doctor and hired another with whom I'm much more comfortable.
Started walking again outside and indoors on a treadmill.
Lost all the weight gained after the broken leg plus a little more.
A1C is trending down again finally.
Need to lose about 10 more pounds to move from obese to overweight. Another 35 or so to normal (more than halfway there overall).  I reasonably expect A1C to drop back into normal range by then, if not sooner. While I don't think the Keto route is the road for me, diet nutrition and weight management definitely is.


----------



## eparys (Oct 14, 2019)

I have been sitting on that fence for the last two or so years and decided a few months ago after seeing a new Doctor to try and do something about it.  I have been struggling with the weight loss (am down 15# but have many more to go) and attempting to add in more exercise but many moons ago I broke my ankle and find it difficult to walk on any surfaces that are uneven ( I live in the country on a dirt road). 



I have tried to cut way back on the carbs that I have been eating and have been on the lookout for lower carb / calorie foods that I can serve that my husband. I keep a stash of Hard Boiled Eggs in the Fridge for snacks.  I am not sure the Keto way would work for me - my husband would not buy into it and I would be too tempted by whatever he was having. I head back into the Dr in 6 months to see what progress I have made.



*Skilletlicker* - I never had heard of Cronometer before. I've been using MFP and have been frustrated with it. Just looked at it and got an account. I am going to try it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 15, 2019)

I am still fighting diabetes.  I was diagnosed with it at age 44.  My kidneys failed at age 63.  I am on dyalisis now, 3 times a week.  I ate what i believd to be a healthy diet, with good portion cantrol.  I too had a great exersize program going to the gymn 6 days a week, weight training on Monda, Wednsday and Friday, with a 5 mile brisk walk while wearing 15 lb leg, and wrist weights onTuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.  Like Whiska, I let injury stop my exersize routine, and didn't take it back up.  Plus, I would cheat on my diet, telling myself that I had been a good boy for a couple of days and could jave one candy bar, or one single serving bottle of orabge juice, or one large serving of mashed potatoes.  This made my blood sugar rise and i had to start taking insulin
  This powerful hormone causes wight gain, and i did, 40 lbs worth in a couple of months time
  I began being more careful again, and began exersizing again as well.  I lost thirty two lbs and hit a plateau.  I strugled to lose the rest, but eventally lost it.  Most damaging to me was stress on the job, and stree at home, both of which caused very poor blood sugar control.  When stressed, no matter what kind of stress it is, the liver pumps out sugar, and adreniline.  If you aren't doing something to burn up that sugar, your A1C rises dramatically.  That stress induced high blood sugar contributed to my kidney failure.

Don' cheat on your diet.  Learn about not only what foofs to eat, but how to prepare them.  For instace, sweet potatoes are listed in glycemic index, and glycemic load tables favorably for blood sugar control.  However, further reswarch revealed that if the sweet potatoes are boiled, this is true.  If they are baked, fried, or grillrd, they are quite high on both the glycemic infex, and glycemic load tables, not good for blood sugar control.  Also, if you are  milk drinker, wheb milk fat is remeved, then per volume milk sugar is increased.  So which is worse for your body, higher milk fat, or higher milk sugar?  Hard cheeses have fewr cars than soft chersrs.  Yogurt would seem like a geat food.  But to make it enjoyable, whether greek style, or any other, lots of dugar must be added. Making it a high-carb food.

Because poor food choices are usually less expensive than are good food choices, and because we live in, and are pushed by industry to be self indulgent, it is a real challenge to eat and live right.  That said, I.implore you to turn off the tv, get moving.  Walk, lift weights, make exersise part of your life style, be it canoing, bike riding, baseball, or whatefer you enjoy doing.  Understand the foods you eat, and the best ways to prepare them so that they are healthy, and satisfying.  Don't let pressure from others knock you off track.  I let outside pressures get to me, and am paying a heavy price for it.  I tell my kids and freinds, don't folliw my example; learn from it.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2019)

I've been prediabetic and now diabetic for the last 25 years.  It has been a struggle for me because things that work today don't work tomorrow and no matter what I do I'll always be a diabetic.  It's definitely a new phase in life when you start dealing with health problems that you simply can't fix no matter how hard you work at it.

I follow a low/slow-carb diet with occasional slips and binges.  I also take metformin, glimepiride, and insulin to help control the disease.  The combinations of medicine and dosage have changed over time as the disease progresses.

Read everything you can including other people's experience and then work with your PCP and other healthcare providers to come up with a plan specifically for you and the way you live.

Above all don't rely on stories about people who had diabetes forty or fifty years ago, the world has changed a great deal since the 1970's when my father was dealing with diabetes, strokes, amputations, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you, all of you, for your very informative responses. I've read them all and will read them again. 

My close cousin has diabetes and she's on 3 different meds because she refuses to take insulin. So far it's working for her. I know that Metformin is one of them, the other is Glipizide and one I've never heard of, Steglatro. It blew me away when she told me she's on 3 meds. 

My mom was on insulin, but she also did not watch her diet. She continued with eating anything she wanted, which included a LOT of white bread sandwiches slathered with Miracle Whip, frozen pizzas, processed foods like Hamburger Helper, and she loved her Big Macs. But back then, I don't think there was as much of a link between diabetes and carbohydrates as there is now. Even when I was pregnant and had gestational diabetes, they basically told me to stay away from all things sugar. Nobody said anything about cutting carbs, which explains why my sugar levels were very high throughout my pregnancy. I didn't know that excessive carbs were a no-no. Thankfully, though, once I had my son, my sugar levels went back down to normal and my hypoglycemia returned. So I dealt with low blood sugar for many years. However, now that I'm older and dealing with menopausal issues, all hell is breaking loose, including higher cholesterol, higher blood pressure, higher weight that is now more difficult to shed, etc. 

A couple of food points I wanted to touch on - I don't drink that much milk, maybe once or twice a week, and I drink 2%. Also on the hard boiled eggs, I too keep them around for snacks. I allow myself potato chips once a week (Sunday is my 'beloved potato chip' day) but if I want something crunchy and salty during the week, I munch on pork rinds. Also, Sunday dinner is my one meal a week where I eat what I want. This past Sunday I gorged myself on spaghetti 

Hey, at least I skipped the garlic bread 

But yeah. I'm trying to change my diet - again. Gotta cut back on those carbs and watch hidden sugars in other foods I eat. 

Excellent tips and information from everyone, thanks again so much. I welcome any other comments/feedback/advice.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh and regarding the food logging programs, I've used Cronometer in the past. Looks like I'm going to have to start using it again. What I like about Cronometer, as opposed to other food logging apps/programs I've used before, is it also logs sugar amounts.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 15, 2019)

My mum was diagnosed with type II diabetes in about 1961. They didn't talk about carbs, but they told her to limit bread, potatoes, sugar, orange juice, etc. She had to weigh those foods to make sure she wasn't getting too much. After a while, she could feel how much of the various foods she could tolerate. After several years, she could control her sugar with no meds. That was unheard of at the time. Over time, she became less and less cautious about her diet and eventually needed to take meds again. It sure was different back then, when nobody had home blood sugar testing equipment.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 15, 2019)

When I was pregnant both times I was sent to the lab where they made me drink a sickening sweet orange drink. Then stuck me and drew blood once every hour for SIX hours!! I have terrible veins that roll and collapse which meant multiple jabs and painful bruising. I was miserable because I HATE needles and the sight of blood. Now you just get blood work once every 3 months. One jab. I now have them take blood from the vein in the back of my hand with a thin butterfly pediatric needle. A little uncomfortable but they get it every time on the first jab.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2019)

Another point that is rarely mentioned is the changing definition of diabetes.

From 1979 to 1997 the medical establishment believed that fasting blood sugar levels above 100 were considered dangerous and that fasting blood sugar readings of 140 or higher were considered diabetic.  In 1997/1998 the range for defining a prediabetic/diabetic was lowered to 110-126.

The good news is that the lower readings and early detection help to control the disease, the bad news is that it makes it difficult to compare how things were done in the past with our current treatment options.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 15, 2019)

taxlady said:


> My mum was diagnosed with type II diabetes in about 1961. They didn't talk about carbs, but they told her to limit bread, potatoes, sugar, orange juice, etc. She had to weigh those foods to make sure she wasn't getting too much. After a while, she could feel how much of the various foods she could tolerate. After several years, she could control her sugar with no meds. That was unheard of at the time. Over time, she became less and less cautious about her diet and eventually needed to take meds again. It sure was different back then, when nobody had home blood sugar testing equipment.



Definitely unheard of then. I find it odd, though, that even then she was told to avoid carby things as well as sugary things when I was never told that during my pregnancy, except for the sugary stuff. I even spoke with a nutritionist on a few occasions and not once did they mention carbohydrates. So it's possible I had a defective nutritionist 



msmofet said:


> When I was pregnant both times I was sent to the lab where they made me drink a sickening sweet orange drink. Then stuck me and drew blood once every hour for SIX hours!! I have terrible veins that roll and collapse which meant multiple jabs and painful bruising. I was miserable because I HATE needles and the sight of blood. Now you just get blood work once every 3 months. One jab. I now have them take blood from the vein in the back of my hand with a thin butterfly pediatric needle. A little uncomfortable but they get it every time on the first jab.



Yes, I remember that. I was put through the same thing when I was pregnant, the glucose tolerance test. Wow, that was a long day, not to mention yucky. 



Aunt Bea said:


> Another point that is rarely mentioned is the changing definition of diabetes.
> 
> From 1979 to 1997 the medical establishment believed that fasting blood sugar levels above 100 were considered dangerous and that fasting blood sugar readings of 140 or higher were considered diabetic.  In 1997/1998 the range for defining a prediabetic/diabetic was lowered to 110-126.
> 
> The good news is that the lower readings and early detection help to control the disease, the bad news is that it makes it difficult to compare how things were done in the past with our current treatment options.



I completely agree. And according to my doctor, I'm in the prediabetic stage because sometimes my fasting glucose readings are, say, 130-something and other times they're 112, etc. She told me "You're not that bad yet and it's possible to control this with diet."

However, today I had a salad (with no added carby things) and a low-sugar nutrition shake and my glucose reading was 144. Probably should have waited a little longer after having the shake to take my sugar, but it's so up and down right now, I don't know where to go with this or what to think. Sometimes it's normal, sometimes it's high.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 16, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your predicament, *Linda0818*, but hopefully you have nipped it in the bud.  My Mom had diabetes, and it was the kidneys that finally did her in, though she made it to 86.  My Sister also had it, and her kidneys were in even worse shape, and she only made it to 66.  However, neither watched what they ate very well - eating out is not the thing to do on any diets!  

My sister went on that ketogenic diet for about the last year and a half, and did loose some weight.  However, something worries me about that diet - does anyone remember back in the 70s, when low carb diets, like the Atkins diet, became the rage?  We were being warned about going too low on the carbs, because the body could go into _ketosis_, which could damage the kidneys.  Now they are telling us to go into ketosis on purpose!  What has changed in our bodies?

7 or 8 years ago, without really thinking about it, I went on a "diet" and lost over 40 lbs - the one major change in my diet was almost eliminating white rice.  I had been buying 25 lb bags of jasmine rice (for just me, mind you!) at a time, since I was making so much Chinese, Thai, and other SE Asin food.  This "diet" I went on, was when I went on an Indian food kick, to learn everything I could about the cuisine, and most of the bulk of the foods were lentils and other legumes, and the flat breads were made with whole grains.  I didn't use very much white rice, but it wasn't a conscious effort - I was just trying all those other things!  Later, I found a number of articles stating that legumes, and chick peas especially, are supposed to help diabetics and pre-diabetics greatly, so I figured this was great that I got hooked on these things!  I have never been tested as  pre-diabetic, but it is in my family.   I still try to use as much of those lentils  as possible, and chana dal, though they look like lentils, are actually a black chick pea, split and hulled. 

Another one of those Asian things that is supposed to help against diabetes is bitter melon.  Of course, I'm sure there are many other things used in herbal medicine and the like, used by those without access to our medicines, but that's for another discussion!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 16, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Sorry to hear about your predicament, *Linda0818*, but hopefully you have nipped it in the bud.  My Mom had diabetes, and it was the kidneys that finally did her in, though she made it to 86.  My Sister also had it, and her kidneys were in even worse shape, and she only made it to 66.  However, neither watched what they ate very well - eating out is not the thing to do on any diets!
> 
> My sister went on that ketogenic diet for about the last year and a half, and did loose some weight.  However, something worries me about that diet - does anyone remember back in the 70s, when low carb diets, like the Atkins diet, became the rage?  We were being warned about going too low on the carbs, because the body could go into _ketosis_, which could damage the kidneys. * Now they are telling us to go into ketosis on purpose!  What has changed in our bodies?*
> ...



I think the science has advanced. Wasn't that back when we were being told that margarine was healthier than butter and avoid eggs?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> My sister went on that ketogenic diet for about the last year and a half, and did loose some weight.  However, something worries me about that diet - does anyone remember back in the 70s, when low carb diets, like the Atkins diet, became the rage?  We were being warned about going too low on the carbs, because the body could go into _ketosis_, which could damage the kidneys.  Now *they* are telling us to go into ketosis on purpose!  What has changed in our bodies?



Who is they? I don't believe the medical establishment recommends the keto diet, except for children who suffer from seizures. It's very trendy, but there are no long-term studies showing that it's safe and effective and there are some downsides.

This is just one source I read: https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog...mate-low-carb-diet-good-for-you-2017072712089


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 16, 2019)

Not to worry, I have no plans on completely restricting carbs. There's no way I could sustain such a crazy notion anyway! In the past, I've been through the low carb 'diets' and I nearly lost my mind along with the weight. I just need to learn how to eat the good kind instead of the junky kind. Beans, legumes, whole grains, brown rice instead of white rice, etc. Slow-release carbs.

I've been reading a book I have (that I may or may not have mentioned) called the 2 Day Diabetes Diet, that I actually purchased a few years ago. I wanted to get a jump on things and perhaps get used to following such a diet to maybe _prevent_ diabetes from coming on in the first place (too late!). But... I read some of it, even made a couple of the recipes, then set the book aside and it eventually got put up with the other books and, unfortunately, forgotten about. But I've picked it back up again and from what I'm understanding so far, you choose 2 days of the week where you not only restrict carbs, but calories as well. I think the total amount of calories allowed on those days is around 600-700. Not hard to do, as long as I stay away from alcohol. I love me a few drinks in the evenings and that's a hard habit to break, when you're so used to doing it. Like so many others, come home from work and crack a beer, come home from work and pour a drink (Columbus is, after all, the drunkest city in Ohio, lol). And yes, I know, the alcohol isn't good for me either. But I read something odd just recently... it said alcohol and even wine can actually lower blood sugar.



That blew my mind because I don't see how that's possible. Especially wine. You're basically drinking fruit juice, which I'm supposed to stay away from. 

Just thought that a little bizarre.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> But I read something odd just recently... it said alcohol and even wine can actually lower blood sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't believe everything you read  A lot of the time, articles in the popular media on nutrition topics misrepresent the results of studies and/or exaggerate their meaning or relevance. If the study was done on cells in a petri dish, or mice, it's not relevant to people.

That said, wine is not just fruit juice. The alcohol has effects on the body as well, and not just the mental ones


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 16, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Don't believe everything you read  A lot of the time, articles in the popular media on nutrition topics misrepresent the results of studies and/or exaggerate their meaning or relevance. If the study was done on cells in a petri dish, or mice, it's not relevant to people.
> 
> That said, wine is not just fruit juice. The alcohol has effects on the body as well, and not just the mental ones



I know, I usually laugh when I read some 'studies' that were done on mice because no doubt they slam the poor things with copious amounts of stuff.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 16, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Who is *they*? I don't believe the medical establishment recommends the keto diet, except for children who suffer from seizures. It's very trendy, but there are no long-term studies showing that it's safe and effective and there are some downsides.
> 
> This is just one source I read: https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog...mate-low-carb-diet-good-for-you-2017072712089


That's a good question!  Those people preaching the advantages of the keto diet are medical doctors or whatever, being paid by whoever is paying for those 3 hour long advertising spots on the PBS stations around here.  A while back - 1 1/2-2 yrs ago maybe - about half of the weekend PBS shows were keto diet shows, at least around here!  I asked myself, who is benefiting from this enough to do this "advertising"?  One answer - meat, and processed meat producers!  Of course, a huge industry has spawned from it, but that's another story, like when they label bottle waters gluten free - do do they label them "keto friendly", as well?

That article said about the same things they (in this case, the medical establishment) said way back - that there are dangers, and no long term studies proving its safety, or any of those advantages touted.   

Here's another Harvard article on keto:
https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/should-you-try-the-keto-diet


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 16, 2019)

I see "keto this and keto that" everywhere. Magazines, online ads, etc. Not interested now, nor have I ever been.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I see "keto this and keto that" everywhere. Magazines, online ads, etc. Not interested now, nor have I ever been.


Good to know. You know, these threads often go off on tangents, no matter what the OP intended it to be


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 16, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Good to know. You know, these threads often go off on tangents, no matter what the OP intended it to be



Doesn't bother me any. Conversations evolve


----------



## Paid In Grapes (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi Linda,

My wife was diagnosed 5 years ago with type 2 diabetes.  At the time her blood sugar was in the  high 200's and A1c was over 9.  She was put on a Gliperide/ Metformin combination, a blood pressure med, and a statin.  She also had symptoms of neuropathy in one foot--something she had never mentioned.  

We had seen first hand how bad type 2 can be and I wanted to do everything that was possible to help her not share in that fate. I should mention at this point I'm the chief "galley slave"in our house. I tried to find out as much as I could before the meeting with the dietician a few days later, because it was all new and food seemed to now  be the enemy.

The plan she followed was a counting carb diet, I believe it was 45 per day, and using plate proportions of mostly veg and limiting meat to 3 oz portions, things all recommended by the dietician.  I also went on the exact same diet as she did for two reasons.  First I wanted te be supportive and make it easier for her and secondly I'm too darn lazy to make 2 separate meals.  Most of our food was home made and made from scratch, which was pretty much how it was before--it was just different foods and prep. For example we found that she could still have homemade pizza with a very thin crust, or some bread by using 50/50 white and whole wheat flour and have her glucose stay within reason.  

I should mention we used the USDA Nutritional Data base as our reference for carb information.  I have not compared this to Cronometer, so I can't say how it compares.

We had settled into a routine, at least food was no longer the enemy.

18 months later, about 40 -50lbs lighter  Her A1c was 5.1 her avg glucose readings were under 100.  Her meds had been adjusted to a Glipizide/Metformin combo and I would have to ask about lower dosages of the other two.  She'd had a few episodes of hypoglycemia so that's what had led to med changes.

6 Months after that she had been  eating a whole food plant based diet (vegan) for a couple of months.  I had sort of found my way to eating that diet after my own medical problems and had encountered something about it possibly having a positive effect on neuropathy and I asked if she'd want to try it for a couple of weeks to see.  She said she'd give it a go.  After a few months it was time for her check up and this time the doctor took her off all her medications.  Her numbers are about the same to this date, and she no longer even checks her glucose levels.  

Did the WFPB diet get her off the meds?  Not per se.  She did take a few more pounds off, but what really did it was this:  At her check up 6 months previously the dr asked what's you blood sugars run, she said " about 100"  I knew they weren't that high, so when she had her next appointment we took our records--we kept a log.  Again she was asked the question, she gave the same answer-- then I showed him the log.  We had data--it was good enough to take her off the  statin and glip/metformin meds.  Blood pressure was really good and it was the next visit she was taken off that med as well. 

She now has maintained her weight and has stayed off meds, and luckily her foot has improved, though there is some numbness.  She now eats a vegetarian diet with a little cheese on her pasta or pizza.  She isn't strict about the vegetarian, but has only had couple of salmon patties in the past few years---so it really is very little.

Now our dr literally says,  " You don't have it" when refering to her diabetes.  

I don't know if you're familiar with the theory that insulin resistance can be caused by fat build up in the muscles, if not Neal Barnard MD has a good explanation and you can find that at PCRM.org or on youtube--if your aren't familiar and are interested.  

To sum up this  the ADA/ dietician recommended guidelines worked for my Wife.  The WFPB diet may have helped, but if one's goal is maintenance it's a good place to start. At first it was hard enough getting into the swing of it. I can't emphisize enough, it most likely her weight loss and reduction in fat in her diet that was probably the most helpful.  She recently lost another of her sisters to complicatons from type 2 and has two remaining siblings.  One has type 2, the other doesn't--the difference between the two isn't luck it's lifestyle( at least in her family)one is over weight and has been for decades the other has always been active and stayed trim.  

The best of luck to you.

Bob


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 19, 2019)

Great success story, Bob..  

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 19, 2019)

Paid In Grapes said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> My wife was diagnosed 5 years ago with type 2 diabetes.  At the time her blood sugar was in the  high 200's and A1c was over 9.  She was put on a Gliperide/ Metformin combination, a blood pressure med, and a statin.  She also had symptoms of neuropathy in one foot--something she had never mentioned.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing this. It's stories such as these that give me hope that it _can_ be beaten, it _can_ be turned around. I'm still in the prediabetes stages and I'm hoping to prevent full blown diabetes from coming on. I'm still reading books, gathering information on the internet, etc, and have started to watch my carb intake. Baby steps for me because I have a lot of dietary habits I'm going to have to break.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 19, 2019)

That's a wonderful story, Bob.

Linda, you might want to look over information on the Mediterranean diet, too. It was originally touted as good for heart health, but doctors are finding out that it's very helpful for people in avoiding/improving glucose readings, too. It's heavy on plants, but not full-on vegetarian.

https://www.everydayhealth.com/type-2-diabetes/diet/is-mediterranean-diet-best-diabetes/


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2019)

There are a lot of paths people can take to turn around pre-diabetes. DH was diagnosed with it about a year ago. He is into exercise and fitness, so his path involves high-energy exercise - he follows an exercise plan where he runs and does calisthenics a few days a week and rides his bike a few days a week. He also walks our dog every day (weather permitting).

Recently we've been carb cycling. On his high-intensity workout days, we have pasta or rice. On low-intensity days, we don't, or he doesn't. I make an extra veg for him, or for us and have him eat most of it.

He was at the doctor last week and the doctor said he's sickeningly healthy [emoji38] His A1C is normal, his cholesterol levels are very good and his blood pressure is lower.

So you don't necessarily have to eliminate simple carbs to turn it around. Good luck.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 19, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's a wonderful story, Bob.
> 
> Linda, you might want to look over information on the Mediterranean diet, too. It was originally touted as good for heart health, but doctors are finding out that it's very helpful for people in avoiding/improving glucose readings, too. It's heavy on plants, but not full-on vegetarian.
> 
> https://www.everydayhealth.com/type-2-diabetes/diet/is-mediterranean-diet-best-diabetes/



The book I'm reading, the 2-Day Diabetes Diet (the strategy is similar to what GG mentioned about carb cycling) has a lot of Mediterranean influence on the foods and recipes listed. According to this book, of all the 'diets' out there, eating the Mediterranean way is the way to go.



GotGarlic said:


> There are a lot of paths people can take to turn around pre-diabetes. DH was diagnosed with it about a year ago. He is into exercise and fitness, so his path involves high-energy exercise - he follows an exercise plan where he runs and does calisthenics a few days a week and rides his bike a few days a week. He also walks our dog every day (weather permitting).
> 
> Recently we've been carb cycling. On his high-intensity workout days, we have pasta or rice. On low-intensity days, we don't, or he doesn't. I make an extra veg for him, or for us and have him eat most of it.
> 
> ...



Glad he's turned it around. I'm sure exercise would help me a lot, but exercise is a 4-letter word to me. So I try and walk when I can. That's about the extent of my physical activity.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> ...
> But yeah. I'm trying to change my diet - again. Gotta cut back on those carbs and watch hidden sugars in other foods I eat.
> 
> Excellent tips and information from everyone, thanks again so much. I welcome any other comments/feedback/advice.



Shirataki Noodles are a great alternative to regular pasta.  They can be found in both spaghetti and linguine shapes, and are relatively neutral in flavor.  They are low carb, and nutritious.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 22, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Shirataki Noodles are a great alternative to regular pasta.  They can be found in both spaghetti and linguine shapes, and are relatively neutral in flavor.  They are low carb, and nutritious.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thank you for the suggestion. But I've tried those noodles and, for lack of a better way of putting it, I gagged so hard from the smell of those things (yes, I rinsed them) that I nearly tossed my cookies. I also did not like the texture. I couldn't handle more than a couple of bites. 

I've also tried whole grain pasta. I know whole grain pasta isn't low carb like the Shirataki noodles are, but whole grain foods are better for me than white pasta, white rice, white breads, etc. However, again, it's a textural issue for me. So if I'm going to have pasta, it's probably going to be regular pasta. I just won't eat it very often. Things I can't give up, I'm going to have to limit.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. But I've tried those noodles and, for lack of a better way of putting it, I gagged so hard from the smell of those things (yes, I rinsed them) that I nearly tossed my cookies. I also did not like the texture. I couldn't handle more than a couple of bites.
> 
> I've also tried whole grain pasta. I know whole grain pasta isn't low carb like the Shirataki noodles are, but whole grain foods are better for me than white pasta, white rice, white breads, etc. However, again, it's a textural issue for me. So if I'm going to have pasta, it's probably going to be regular pasta. I just won't eat it very often. Things I can't give up, I'm going to have to limit.



Shirataki noodles are unpleasant smelling when opened.  They need to be rinsed under cold, running water for a few minutes to remove the unpleasant aroma and flavor.  Once rinsed, they are neutral in flavor.  Other nodles that can be used are Soba Noodles (made from buckwheat), and cellophane noodles, (also known as glass noodles,and bean thread noodles).  These noodles are especially good in Asian dishes.  If you take the cellophane noodles out of the package, and plunge them into a wok-full of hot oil, they expand dramatically, turning into a lightly browned, mildly crisp noodle that makes a perfect bed for stir fry, to site upon.  Cooked in water, they are lo mien noodles, and if cooked in hot oil, they become chow mien noodles.

These alternative noodles, especially the soba noodles are great with a good ragu.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief  Longwind of the North


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 22, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Shirataki noodles are unpleasant smelling when opened.  They need to be rinsed under cold, running water for a few minutes to remove the unpleasant aroma and flavor.  Once rinsed, they are neutral in flavor.  Other nodles that can be used are Soba Noodles (made from buckwheat), and cellophane noodles, (also known as glass noodles,and bean thread noodles).  These noodles are especially good in Asian dishes.  If you take the cellophane noodles out of the package, and plunge them into a wok-full of hot oil, they expand dramatically, turning into a lightly browned, mildly crisp noodle that makes a perfect bed for stir fry, to site upon.  Cooked in water, they are lo mien noodles, and if cooked in hot oil, they become chow mien noodles.
> 
> These alternative noodles, especially the soba noodles are great with a good ragu.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief  Longwind of the North



I rinsed them. Which did reduce the smell. But I still couldn't deal with the texture.

Cellophane noodles, omg, that brings back memories of when we dropped the noodles into the wok and they puffed up in seconds, like they're supposed to do, but oil got splashed onto the stove and we nearly set the kitchen on fire, lol. Not funny then, but it's funny now thinking about it.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh my goodness! Just made myself a blueberry smoothie and it's so amazing. I used about 1/2 cup of wild blueberries (frozen), a low-sugar vanilla yogurt and a couple splashes of milk. Then, in keeping with the time of year, I couldn't resist dumping it into my son's mummy cup


----------



## evergreen (Oct 22, 2019)

Have you considered taking regular exercise along with reduced carb and sugar?

Regular exercise is one of the best ways to reduce your chances of health problems like heart disease or type 2 diabetes. But if you’re not an active person, starting an exercise plan and actually sticking with it can be incredibly difficult.

Studies have shown more than half of us ‘drop out’ of exercise plans after just six months, reverting to inactive lifestyles. And it’s therefore vital we find ways to make exercise more tolerable and enjoyable.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 22, 2019)

evergreen said:


> Have you considered taking regular exercise along with reduced carb and sugar?
> 
> Regular exercise is one of the best ways to reduce your chances of health problems like heart disease or type 2 diabetes. But if you’re not an active person, starting an exercise plan and actually sticking with it can be incredibly difficult.
> 
> Studies have shown more than half of us ‘drop out’ of exercise plans after just six months, reverting to inactive lifestyles. And it’s therefore vital we find ways to make exercise more tolerable and enjoyable.



Yes, I walk when I can. I'm not into heavy workouts or anything, though. I prefer relaxed exercise. Another thing I like doing is getting down on the floor and doing a lot of stretching and moving my limbs around. Feels good to do that, especially since I have hip bursitis and excessive joint pain. 

I'm falling apart at the seams over here


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 22, 2019)

I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes (I love the look on people's faces when they ask me what type diabetes I have and I answer "gestational") about 8 years ago. My primary put me on 10 units of insulin twice a day if my blood sugar reading was over 100. Then the insulin dosage started climbing until by 2018 I was shooting 100 units a day of 70/30 insulin! I had my first experience with hypoglycemia in 2018 and I had no idea WTF was going on. I started sweating and getting dizzy and sleepy and could barely sit up. Fortunately I was eating macaroni and sauce at the time, so after I went to lie down it soon went away. Afterwards I realized what had happened, so the next time it happened I was ready for it and I grabbed my meter and took a blood sugar reading. It was 48! That's when I went to a progressive insulin injection method. If my reading was 110 I shot 10 units, 120 I shot 20 units, etc. Then I ended up in the hospital with compression fractures of my T-12 and T-11 vertebrae. After eight hours on the operating table and enough hardware in my spine to start my own Home Depot, I ended up in a rehab facility to learn how to walk and take care of myself again. I bet none of you even missed me for the 12 or so weeks I was computerless, did you?

The doctor at the rehab facility had a different approach. If I was below 200, no insulin. Above 200, progressive increments by two units. They started testing me 3 times a day, then twice a day, and finally one fasting reading when I would wake up every morning. I still take my 500mg of metformin twice a day, but I haven't had a reading of 200 or above in over 10 weeks, so I have 5 vials of 70/30 insulin just waiting to expire. Once I get back to California, I will be seeking out the advice of an endocrinologist.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes (I love the look on people's faces when they ask me what type diabetes I have and I answer "gestational") about 8 years ago. My primary put me on 10 units of insulin twice a day if my blood sugar reading was over 100. Then the insulin dosage started climbing until by 2018 I was shooting 100 units a day of 70/30 insulin! I had my first experience with hypoglycemia in 2018 and I had no idea WTF was going on. I started sweating and getting dizzy and sleepy and could barely sit up. Fortunately I was eating macaroni and sauce at the time, so after I went to lie down it soon went away. Afterwards I realized what had happened, so the next time it happened I was ready for it and I grabbed my meter and took a blood sugar reading. It was 48! That's when I went to a progressive insulin injection method. If my reading was 110 I shot 10 units, 120 I shot 20 units, etc. Then I ended up in the hospital with compression fractures of my T-12 and T-11 vertebrae. After eight hours on the operating table and enough hardware in my spine to start my own Home Depot, I ended up in a rehab facility to learn how to walk and take care of myself again. I bet none of you even missed me for the 12 or so weeks I was computerless, did you?
> 
> The doctor at the rehab facility had a different approach. If I was below 200, no insulin. Above 200, progressive increments by two units. They started testing me 3 times a day, then twice a day, and finally one fasting reading when I would wake up every morning. I still take my 500mg of metformin twice a day, but I haven't had a reading of 200 or above in over 10 weeks, so I have 5 vials of 70/30 insulin just waiting to expire. Once I get back to California, I will be seeking out the advice of an endocrinologist.



I actually used to be hypoglycemic. Dealt with low blood sugar for many years. Now it's doing a reverse. 

However, my blood sugar readings are kind of up and down. Sometimes my fasting blood sugar is around 130'ish and sometimes it's around 115. The highest I've seen it so far is 174, but that was right after a meal. Kind of pointless to check my sugar right after I've eaten, but I wanted to see how high it goes just after consuming a normal plate of food. After a couple of hours, it slides back down, but rarely goes below 130. That's about where it's been hovering lately. 

My doctor said I don't need meds yet. She's going to let me try and control this with diet (cutting back on carbs, eating more veggies and fiber, etc) and she wants me to lose weight as well. I need to anyway. I'm not obese, but I could stand to lose about 30 pounds. My doctor said losing just 10-15% of my weight could make a difference in my glucose levels. 

Soooo... I'm cutting back on carbs and portion sizes and trying to toss in some 'powerhouse' foods, like the blueberries in my smoothie, adding extra veg as sides, etc. Had asparagus as a side yesterday and today for lunch I had salmon and whipped butternut squash. For snacks I usually keep hard boiled eggs handy and if I need a salty crunch, I go for my pork rinds. I love potato chips (crisps for those of you across the pond) but I have those only once a week.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 22, 2019)

When I was a personal trainer, sports nutritionist and senior fitness instructor, I studied all the "new" diet fads available and decided the best low carb diet was South Beach and the best overall diet was the Zone Diet (40-30-30), which I still follow. In addition to the Zone Diet, I also preach and practice serving sizes of 4oz of low fat protein, 1/2 cup of carbohydrates with less than 10% simple carbs, and 1 cup of vegetables. Corn and peas are NOT vegetables, they are carbohydrates! This is the same meal plan they used in the rehab center, which is one of the reasons I lost 60 pounds and manage to keep my blood sugar below 200 without insulin.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 22, 2019)

*Observations From the Battlefield*

I am currently engaged in a weight, and blood glucose reduction campaign. I'm winning the battle but it still could go either way. These are thoughts coming from my experience and reactions to posts in this thread as they apply to my own situation. Far be it from me to tell anybody else what they should do.

Swearing allegiance to any diet is counter-productive.
Yelling with arms folded and lower lip extended that it tastes better the old way is not helpful.
Resolutions to "watch it", "do better", or "try harder" without specific actions tied to them are delusional.
Here are some examples of the overall approach and some strategies I've used or plan to begin using.

I've always enjoyed fried potatoes with onion and peppers. To lighten the caloric and glycemic effects, I've lately been adding other vegetables to the pan. This morning the skillet held:

2.2 ounces raw mushrooms
2.2 ounces raw tomato
3.5 ounces raw zucchini
Great so far; 42 calories and 4.6 grams net carbs.
Then I added:

2.7 ounces raw potatoes
1.6 ounces raw onion
And the numbers jump to 120 calories and 20 net carbs. So clearly any opportunities for improvement come from those last two ingredients. By the way, all those quantities are half of what I actually cooked because the first thing I did was set aside half the dish for use in a later meal.


Right off the bat, one idea comes to mind that is so simple I could kick myself for not thinking of it a long time ago. I nearly always cook with smallish yellow onions. By habit, I halve them, keeping one half in plastic for next time. Why not use ¼ instead.

For some time now, I've been using turnips instead of potatoes in soups, stews, and simmered greens. What if I substituted turnips for some or all of the potatoes in my fried potatoes vegetable skillet? I'm not the first somebody to think of this, as is proven by 2,570,000 results in a google search for substituting fried turnips for potatoes.


So to all my fellow warriors, I wish you strength and conviction in the battle, however you choose to fight it.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> When I was a personal trainer, sports nutritionist and senior fitness instructor, I studied all the "new" diet fads available and decided the best low carb diet was South Beach and the best overall diet was the Zone Diet (40-30-30), which I still follow. In addition to the Zone Diet, I also preach and practice serving sizes of 4oz of low fat protein, 1/2 cup of carbohydrates with less than 10% simple carbs, and 1 cup of vegetables. *Corn and peas are NOT vegetables*, they are carbohydrates! This is the same meal plan they used in the rehab center, which is one of the reasons I lost 60 pounds and manage to keep my blood sugar below 200 without insulin.



That is true. Corn is a grain and peas are a legume. But I still love them


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 22, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> I am currently engaged in a weight, and blood glucose reduction campaign. I'm winning the battle but it still could go either way. These are thoughts coming from my experience and reactions to posts in this thread as they apply to my own situation. Far be it from me to tell anybody else what they should do.
> 
> Swearing allegiance to any diet is counter-productive.
> Yelling with arms folded and lower lip extended that it tastes better the old way is not helpful.
> ...



If any of your above statements refer to me, I'm new to this whole mess and just learning, i.e. trying to do what I think is right and trying to correct what I believe to be unhelpful to my situation. You did not specify who your list of initial comments were directed at, which leaves me a bit confused. 

However, I would like to thank you for for the turnip suggestion. Never thought of doing that. I love baked turnips and will now consider using them in place of potatoes in soups. Occasionally, that is. I love my potatoes, so I don't plan on giving them up, just plan on reducing my portions. 

By the same token, I'm satisfied with substituting mashed cauliflower for mashed potatoes.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2019)

Another good substitute for potatoes is sunchokes. They have interesting fibre and a much better glycemic index that regular potatoes. They are quite potato like. I eat them because potatoes are nightshades and I have to limit how much nightshades I eat.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 23, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Another good substitute for potatoes is sunchokes. They have interesting fibre and a much better glycemic index that regular potatoes. They are quite potato like. I eat them because potatoes are nightshades and I have to limit how much nightshades I eat.


Thanks, taxlady. Only just realizing I don't know what a sunchoke is. Imagined an artichoke but looking at google images, I'm sure I've never cooked one, doubt I've ever eaten one, and wonder if I've ever even seen them in a grocery store. Don't remember any in Kroger. Checked Sprouts on line which says, "Not available in your area." Wonder where they're sold.


Snooping around found several claims they were sweeter or nuttier than potatoes. Then I found this on Wikipedia.


> Gerard's Herbal, printed in 1621, quotes the English botanist John Goodyer on Jerusalem artichokes:
> which way soever they be dressed and eaten, they stir and cause a filthy loathsome stinking wind within the body, thereby causing the belly to be pained and tormented, and are a meat more fit for swine than men.


Now I just gotta try them. I'm on a quest.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 23, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> I am currently engaged in a weight, and blood glucose reduction campaign. I'm winning the battle but it still could go either way. These are thoughts coming from my experience and reactions to posts in this thread as they apply to my own situation. Far be it from me to tell anybody else what they should do.
> 
> Swearing allegiance to any diet is counter-productive.
> Yelling with arms folded and lower lip extended that it tastes better the old way is not helpful.
> ...



My mom used to do half turnip and half (or less) potato in her mash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 23, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Another good substitute for potatoes is sunchokes. They have interesting fibre and a much better glycemic index that regular potatoes. They are quite potato like. I eat them because potatoes are nightshades and I have to limit how much nightshades I eat.



Sunchokes are also know as Jerusalem artichokes. They go good with Israeli couscous!

Just as an experiment, I used boiled and mashed (I actually ran them through the food processor) cauliflower as a substitute for mashed potatoes. Once I salted and mixed them with milk and butter, no one could tell the difference!


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 23, 2019)

I didn't know what they were either, until I just looked them up. Very interesting. I don't think I've ever seen them in the store. But because of their appearance, I likely would have passed it off as ginger.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 23, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Sunchokes are also know as Jerusalem artichokes. They go good with Israeli couscous!
> 
> Just as an experiment, I used boiled and mashed (I actually ran them through the food processor) cauliflower as a substitute for mashed potatoes. Once I salted and mixed them with milk and butter, no one could tell the difference!



They're yummy, aren't they? 

I do mine just like I do mashed potatoes. I boil the cauliflower until it's tender. Then I put it into a strainer and press out as much water as I can. Then back into the pan with a little butter, milk, salt & pepper, and whip it all up with my hand mixer. The cool thing about it is I can eat an entire medium head of cauliflower for about 130 calories, sans the cals from the milk and butter. But I don't use much.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Sunchokes are also know as Jerusalem artichokes. They go good with Israeli couscous!
> 
> Just as an experiment, I used boiled and mashed (I actually ran them through the food processor) cauliflower as a substitute for mashed potatoes. Once I salted and mixed them with milk and butter, no one could tell the difference!



One of these days I will have to try making a small amount of the mashed cauliflower. I just have a hard time imagining it as something nice tasting. We often eat cauliflower, but almost always raw. I really dislike the smell of (over) cooked cauliflower. How much does it have to be cooked to be mashable?


----------



## Deb555 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello, diabetic here 

I think there's a lot of good advice here, and I just wanted to mention some things.

1.  Every individual is different.  If I knew someone the same height, weight, age, etc, as myself, and if we both followed the exact same eating plan, got the same amount of exercise, sleep, etc, our test results would still differ.  Don't be discouraged if what works for someone else doesn't work for you.

2.  In all the replies I've seen, fiber was mention only once.  As in, "eat more vegetables and fiber".  Fiber is a great aid in this endeavor - eat as much fiber as you can.  I usually eat only multi-grain Wasa crackers, which has 3 g fiber in each one, and Thomas's multi-grain English muffins in the morning, with 8 g fiber, for instance.  higher-fiber foods have a lower glycemic index, and help to keep the sugar count down.

3.  I can eat the same food today as yesterday, and if my sugar tested 114 today, it might test 130 tomorrow.  I struggle with this a lot.  If I don't have enough carbs, then the counts go up as well.  Then I have to add some carbs to make it go back down.  Sounds backwards, but your body does need some carbs to work properly.  When I was sick a year ago and didn't eat at all for 4-5 days, my sugars ran in the 180's, even with medication.  OK, being sick can raise it, also.

Don't give up, don't be discouraged,  and you will find out what works for you.  Good luck!

(My hubby loves mashed cauliflower, and if you knew him you'd know it was a miracle.  We like them drier, not soupy, but do add a bit of sour cream and butter.)


----------



## msmofet (Oct 23, 2019)

One site states this:

*What are sunchokes?*

Sunchokes are a tubular-shaped, thin-skinned root vegetable of the sunflower plant family that's in season from late fall through early spring. Often mistakenly referred to as Jerusalem artichokes, sunchokes have no origins in Jerusalem, and they really don't taste like artichokes. If anything, sunchokes can be accurately compared to potatoes, both in how they're grown underground and their earthy flavor profile. But it's possible the mix up between sunchokes and artichokes has more to do with the disenchanting root word they share: “choke.”

https://www.cookinglight.com/food/in-season/what-are-sunchokes


While other sites say they are known as sunroot, earth apple or Jerusalem artichokes.


It is a bit confusing.


I do enjoy turnip and potato mash. I notice that my food market has sunchokes so will most likely use all three (yukon potato, turnip and sunchoke) for a healthier version of mashed.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 23, 2019)

I just came across this article on sunchokes from Serious Eats. There are several ideas for using it.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2019/09/what-are-sunchokes.html


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 23, 2019)

Deb555 said:


> Hello, diabetic here
> 
> I think there's a lot of good advice here, and I just wanted to mention some things.
> 
> ...



I LOVE the Thomas's multi-gran muffins. And they're only 100 cals each.

Great advice, thank you. And I too noticed that on a day where I ate barely any carbs, my sugar was higher than normal. I haven't cut carbs out completely, I've just cut down, like my doctor asked me to. I try and balance it out. Like if I know I'm going to have a carby dinner, I eat a carbless lunch. Today I've had a little carbs because I had a small glass of milk with my scrambled eggs. That's all I've eaten today and I just checked my sugar - 191. That's the highest I've seen it since I had gestational diabetes when I was pregnant with my son, who is now 20.

I feel faint. And hot. Need to go outside, my anxiety just shot up 1000 points.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 23, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> *Today I've had a little carbs because I had a small glass of milk with my scrambled eggs. That's all I've eaten today* and I just checked my sugar - 191. That's the highest I've seen it since I had gestational diabetes when I was pregnant with my son, who is now 20.
> 
> *I feel faint. And hot.* Need to go outside, my anxiety just shot up 1000 points.


It sounds like you need to eat something. Your liver is releasing glucose because you haven't gotten enough calories today.


----------



## Deb555 (Oct 23, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> It sounds like you need to eat something. Your liver is releasing glucose because you haven't gotten enough calories today.



I agree!  Please call your doctor if you are unsure what to do.  But, don't stress, 191 is not life-threatening.

Now, for some people 191 wouldn't be all that high, but it sounds like you generally stay much lower. 

I only test in the morning, before eating.   I have a friend whose doctor said "test 2 hours after eating".  Sometimes, it takes telling your doctor what's going on, and a bit of experimentation to get it right.


----------



## Deb555 (Oct 23, 2019)

Also, please ask your doctor if there is anyplace to get some counseling.  My hubby's recommended to have 25 g carbs at each meal and 15 g carbs for snacks in between and before bedtime.

I know others who need more, but they take medications.  I track what I eat, and when my sugar is higher, it's usually because I've gotten down to 25 g carbs for the day.

But there are experts who can help you and will be right there for you.  We all know what works in general, and for us, but you might need somebody close at hand for guidance.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 23, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> It sounds like you need to eat something. Your liver is releasing glucose because you haven't gotten enough calories today.





Deb555 said:


> I agree!  Please call your doctor if you are unsure what to do.  But, don't stress, 191 is not life-threatening.
> 
> Now, for some people 191 wouldn't be all that high, but it sounds like you generally stay much lower.
> 
> I only test in the morning, before eating.   I have a friend whose doctor said "test 2 hours after eating".  Sometimes, it takes telling your doctor what's going on, and a bit of experimentation to get it right.



Okay, guys, thanks so much.

I also believe the test strips could be partially to blame. When I went to Kroger to buy new test strips, they gave me a different brand, saying they will work with the Kroger OnSync meters. But since using these strips, my readings have been all over the place (and extremely high) and I just looked at my booklet that came with my glucose meter and it specifically says USE ONLY Kroger brand test strips. But my Kroger doesn't carry them anymore, so I just called another Kroger and they have them in stock there. So I'm going to wait until I have the correct test strips before taking my sugar again.

In the meantime, I'm eating some peanuts. I know I should have more than that. I think I'll run to Kroger and get the correct test strips and also get a couple packages of the Thomas's multigrain muffins because those are good, high-fiber snacks for me, plus they will give me some carbs, which I probably need.


----------



## Deb555 (Oct 23, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> In the meantime, I'm eating some peanuts. I know I should have more than that. I think I'll run to Kroger and get the correct test strips and also get a couple packages of the Thomas's multigrain muffins because those are good, high-fiber snacks for me, plus they will give me some carbs, which I probably need.



Hey, if you like crunchy (my hubby doesn't) the Wasa multi-grains are really good with peanut butter.  I get the no-sugar-added peanut butter.  Just one idea for a good snack 

Glad you're OK, and yes, test strips can really give "off" results sometimes - also if they expire.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 23, 2019)

Deb555 said:


> Hey, if you like crunchy (my hubby doesn't) the Wasa multi-grains are really good with peanut butter.  I get the no-sugar-added peanut butter.  Just one idea for a good snack
> 
> Glad you're OK, and yes, test strips can really give "off" results sometimes - also if they expire.



I'll try those sometime. Right now I have Triscuit Thins and Back to Nature multigrain flax-seeded flatbreads. I have a can of smoked oysters that I may munch on tonight with the Triscuits.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh, I should probably also mention that I'm currently taking a short course of prednisone for an eczema outbreak. And I just read that steroids can cause spikes in blood sugar because it makes the liver insulin-resistant, so that triggers the pancreas to stop producing insulin, therefore resulting in higher blood glucose. 

However, my first dose of the prednisone was today, so I don't think I've been on it long enough to cause my sugar to rise so high, unless just one dose can cause the spike. 

It's most likely because I haven't eaten much today. So before I left for the store, I drank a low-sugar nutrition shake and when I got back, had a Thomas' English Muffin (multigrain). So hopefully that helps. 

I need to find a balance. Because it's obvious I can't eat only tiny amounts, yet I need to lose weight at the same time.



It's enough to make you go bonkers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 23, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh, I should probably also mention that I'm currently taking a short course of prednisone for an eczema outbreak. And I just read that steroids can cause spikes in blood sugar because it makes the liver insulin-resistant, so that triggers the pancreas to stop producing insulin, therefore resulting in higher blood glucose.
> 
> However, my first dose of the prednisone was today, so I don't think I've been on it long enough to cause my sugar to rise so high, unless just one dose can cause the spike.
> 
> ...


One thing to keep in mind is that eating protein and carbs together keeps your blood sugar more steady than eating one or the other alone. For example, have some peanut butter or cream cheese on your English muffin, or some veggie or tortilla chips with hummus, or a quesadilla with chicken and cheese. Pinwheels are easy to make: spread a tortilla with seasoned cream cheese, layer on ham and cheese, or thinly sliced roasted chicken and cheese, shredded lettuce and roasted red peppers, roll up and refrigerate. Slice and eat. 

You need to reduce your calorie intake but don't go overboard. It took time to put on the weight; it will take some time to take it off. Losing one pound per week is considered a healthy rate.

Have you ever tried yoga? It emphasizes strength, flexibility and balance, and I found it to be very relaxing as well. At the beginning level, it's not physically demanding, and you can proceed at your own pace. I took one class a week for years and did some of my own practice in between. You can also find videos and apps online. I really should get back to it. 

I also have a guided meditation app where I can set it for a specific amount of time. I do 30 minutes at bedtime, but I can also do five or ten minutes during the day if I want to. Might be worth a try to help get your anxiety under control.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 23, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that eating protein and carbs together keeps your blood sugar more steady than eating one or the other alone. For example, have some peanut butter or cream cheese on your English muffin, or some veggie or tortilla chips with hummus, or a quesadilla with chicken and cheese. Pinwheels are easy to make: spread a tortilla with seasoned cream cheese, layer on ham and cheese, or thinly sliced roasted chicken and cheese, shredded lettuce and roasted red peppers, roll up and refrigerate. Slice and eat.
> 
> You need to reduce your calorie intake but don't go overboard. It took time to put on the weight; it will take some time to take it off. Losing one pound per week is considered a healthy rate.
> 
> ...



Tortilla roll-ups and wraps are a favorite thing of mine. In fact the pinwheel ingredients you mentioned are an exact replica of the ones I've made several times. I usually throw some protein in with the wraps. Last night, for example, I had a wrap with shrimp, as well as veggies and other stuff tossed in. 

Yes, I've tried yoga, but with my bursitis and joint pain, it's hard for me to do a lot of the positions. I have to sort of go at my own pace and I have to go slow or I'll pull something and won't be able to walk for 3 days 

I'm sure it would be good for my anxiety, no doubt.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 19, 2019)

Um, perhaps I'm seeing things? Someone posted that they have a recipe guide that may help, but when I clicked on the link, I see no such post. So they must have deleted it. Which is a bummer.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 19, 2019)

Im guessing that person got bounced.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 19, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Im guessing that person got bounced.



Or maybe they deleted their own post.

Oh well.


----------

